# Sticky  Marketplace and Feedback Announcement



## VSadmin

We're excited to share the new Marketplace listing format and the restoration of Classifieds/Marketplace feedback (aka Buyer/Seller Rating).

*What Is Marketplace?*
The marketplace is an initiative to improve our system and features for more transactional-based content. Currently, we are focused on listings (classifieds).

*How It Works*
Go to your classifieds/marketplace section:

Create a new post type as 'Buy/Sell'








_Please note, the “Discussion” post type will only be available to Moderators and Admins in marketplace sections to allow for posting rules and other material. Registered users will only be able to use “Buy/Sell” post types within the marketplace. _

Listing for buying or selling









General or Vehicle specific listing (more options to come)









Location










Preview the listing
Editing the listing
Detailed listing



















*What Are Marketplace Ratings?*
A reputation system (similar to iTrader plugin of the past) that will allow buyers and sellers to rate, comment and review each other based on their experience in our marketplace. This is a part of our overall effort to help build credibility for buyer and sellers in our marketplace.

*Current Available Features*
We will have the following features available but still working on refinements to this new feature:

Leaving a review on a User Profile
"Leave a review" will display a popup that will allow users to
Rate out of 5 stars (Mandatory)
Select the role in the transaction (Mandatory)
Describe their experience (Optional)
Input the Marketplace Listing URL (Mandatory)





















Viewing a combined user rating (Buyer and Seller Combined) - Rating is averaged out over all reviews
User Info Card
Marketplace Listing Post
User Profile (New tab)





























Moderator/Admin Modification of Ratings
Admins/Moderators will be able to edit/delete ratings

Reporting of ratings
Similar to the post reporting queue, users will be able to report spam/inappropriate ratings

*Upcoming Features That We Are Still Working On:*

Spam control / Rating Inflation(Deflation)
Make leaving reviews easier by enhancing the marketplace URL field
Prompting users to leave ratings when listings are marked as sold
Prefixes for marketplace threads (example For Sale, Sold, WTB, WTT, Free, etc...)
We look forward to your feedback on this feature! Please put any comments, questions, or concerns down below, and we will be happy to answer them.

Your Community Management Team


----------



## VSadmin

Heya all,

We are looking for some normal registered members to provide Marketplace Feedback to our Product Design team.

Let us know here or via PM if you are interested in having a quick call with the team.

Jeff


----------



## PigSquealer

VSadmin said:


> Heya all,
> 
> We are looking for some normal registered members.
> Jeff


Define normal 🤪


----------



## VSadmin

LMK if you are interested in talking to the team.

Pick a time here:








Marketplace Feedback - Jason Wong







calendly.com





Jeff


----------

